# How To Show Respect For Sri Guru Granth Sahib -- On A CD?



## spnadmin (Oct 30, 2009)

Dear forum members

Tejwant Singh ji an SPN forum member received this email message as a participant in an Internet discussion group.  He sent it to me earlier today. I admit that I have mixed reactions to the perspective of the person who wrote it.



What do forum members think? 


What are your reactions? 

Names have been taken out for purposes of internet privacy.

Dear All,

Interesting questions have been raised, as to do we handle a CD containing full version of SGGS, with same rituals as the bound volume of SGGS i.e. perform same rituals of Matha Teko, Parkash and SukhAsan?

Let us consider what is our Guru and what is our obligation to that Guru?

Gurbani is clear to advise that Shabad is our Guru. Shabad by way of Gurbani, which in enshrined in SGGS is our Guru. That does not mean only when it is in ONE volume of SGGS. Shabad i.e. Gurbani in any form, whether in Sainchees,Gutkas, on leaflets or in other printed or written form is our Guru, in whole or in part.

The obligation of a Sikh is to consider the Shabad in Gurbani as Guru, study it, read it or listen to its recitation or utterance, learn its meaning, take lesson and follow its teaching.

Likewise if the Shabad by way of Gurbani, recorded on a CD in written form, or sung or recited in Audio form or in MP3 or MP4 form, is still to be treated in same way. If Kirtan CDs or tapes are there, these must be handled with same level of repect as Gurbani Gutkas.

Now comes to the question of rituals. The establishes ritual is to treat presense of and handling of SGGS in one bound volume as a physical form and practice the establised rituals i.e wrapping Rumalas, placing on cot, keeping of higher level, under Chando etc, with practice of Parkash and Sukh Asan and Matha Teko etc. These are mere rituals as established over time and must be limited toSGGS in one bound volume, as per establised practice.

Thus, my understanding is that rituals be performed as per establised
practice on one bound volume of SGGS and Gurbani in other formats be treated with reverence, not merely for rituals, but for reading, reciting, learning and practice.

Rituals are only for our ego and material satisfaction, with no real benefit.


----------



## gurvinder_janu (Oct 30, 2009)

In my opinion the atmosphere too contains Gurbani in analogous form!

Bhul chuk lai muaafi ji


----------



## harbansj24 (Oct 31, 2009)

In whatever we do, there has be a sense of balance and practicality. Treating a CD on the same level as a bound SGGS is taking things a bit too far.
_Yes it may be perfectly alright to sit and hear with reverence when it is being played._

If we keep extending such things then there will no end. Next we will insist that the shopkeeper selling the CDs should stack them properly. Or right from the time it is produced, it must transported and stored in warehouses with the same reverence as given to bound volume of SGGS.

Next we will start saying that the player in which the CG is played must in pristine form or better still a separate player should be available to play only gurbani. And the CD player should be placed on the palki. There is no limit to such convoluted thinking.

This is what is known as creating a controversy where none exists.


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 31, 2009)

Our gurus took us out of superstitions and rituals. But to some extent rituals are only a reflection of your inner consciousness. Such rituals done spontaneously is part of his leela. But focusing on rules other than the WILL Hukam are of no use because anything which does not correspond to increasing the awareness of the soul self is not going along with us. 

If the CD contains guru's bani whether sung or read, it is only useful if we extract the wisdom in it and use it for our (soul) benefit. 

Imagine, how important it would become when it is the only thing left on Earth while all other forms of the written word were destroyed under HIS HUKAM. In our human consciousness, it would be the ultimate wisdom of the ages. Sants and Mahapurakhs who forsee all this will give utmost importance to the existence of this CD by which HIS WILL will be understood in human language.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Oct 31, 2009)

Gurbani is like Gungei ki Mithai. It has to be tasted by the individual and his/her experience is the only one that matters. Only by practicing and sharing Gurmat ideals in our real lives we are able to give  the respect it deserves. If we can not do that then all the rest becomes meaningless ritual.

Tejwant Singh


----------

